# Recent revisional changes in mid and low end intel boards



## topgear (Dec 30, 2014)

I think all of us should be concerned about this :

Main source : TechARX Forum ? View topic - Recent revisional changes in mid and low end intel boards.

And some shocking reviews :



> First things first: at Hardware.Info we are no fans at all of significant product changes that are not reflected in a change in product codes and preferably product names. Even when products improve, as happens frequently with PSU manufacturers, this simply should not happen.
> 
> If Gigabyte had provided a different product and EAN code for the Rev 2.0 and Rev 3.0 boards, as well as updated product photos to the shops, there would not be much of a problem as far as we're concerned. In that case it would be clear to everyone that these are new, different products where the specifications and test results of earlier revisions do not necessarily apply to the newer revisions.
> 
> ...



Spot the differences: Gigabyte motherboard revisions present markedly different test results | Hardware.Info United States

*And here goes some other manufacturers :*

*A picture is worth a thousand words*

Asrock H81M DGS
*twimages.vr-zone.net/2014/12/Asrock.png


MSI B85M-E33
*twimages.vr-zone.net/2014/12/MSI.png


GA-B85M-D3H
*twimages.vr-zone.net/2014/12/Gigabyte.png


Asus B85M-E  - at last we can see something better 
*twimages.vr-zone.net/2014/12/ASUS.png


----------

